# apache errors

## tigrezno

Hi, i have installed apache 1.3.27 and done a /etc/init.d/apache start

all i get was:

enigma root # /etc/init.d/apache start

 * Starting apache...                                                     [ !! ]

I haven't modified the conf file, so, then i changed name server to localhost, and the same problem happens

What's wrong?

----------

## Slurp53

try using 

```
apachectl start
```

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## tigrezno

i run apachectl start:

enigma root # apachectl start

[Fri Oct 11 17:16:34 2002] [alert] apache: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName

/usr/sbin/apachectl start: httpd could not be started

the ServerName is a warning only

----------

## Slurp53

I think I changed my servername to the IP address of my eth0 card and it worked fine.  Might not be the best way to do it though I am very new to apache..

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## rizzo

What do you get when you type 'hostname'?

----------

## tigrezno

 *rizzo wrote:*   

> What do you get when you type 'hostname'?

 

enigma root # hostname 

enigma

but changing it don't stop that error.

----------

## rac

Anything useful in /var/log/apache/error.log?  Is DocumentRoot accessible to the "apache" user?

----------

## Pindrop

Did you chown /home/httpd to root?

----------

## dj_choco

 *tigrezno wrote:*   

> i run apachectl start:
> 
> enigma root # apachectl start
> 
> [Fri Oct 11 17:16:34 2002] [alert] apache: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
> ...

 

I was getting the exact same error. I changed my apache.conf:

```
ServerName $HOSTNAME
```

That fixed the ServerName issue.

However, I am still getting the "httpd could not be started" error.  :Confused: 

/home/httpd is owned by root.

When I checked /var/log/apache/error_log:

```
[alert] mod_unique_id: unable to gethostbyname
```

I get the same error if I change set ServerName to localhost  :Confused: 

Update:

Setting ServerName to $HOSTNAME did not work. I set it to my real hostname (which is in /etc/hosts). Apache starts fine now.

----------

